# feeding eggs.



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 28, 2010)

I know that wild Tegus like to eat eggs (or at least I THINK that...).
Humans also generally like to eat eggs, but it is not very healthy to do so very often.

Is it unhealthy to feed a tegu eggs frequently (more than once a week) or is it suitable as a stable supplement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jefroka (May 28, 2010)

Blue Crab of PAIN!!! said:


> I know that wild Tegus like to eat eggs (or at least I THINK that...).
> Humans also generally like to eat eggs, but it is not very healthy to do so very often.
> 
> Is it unhealthy to feed a tegu eggs frequently (more than once a week) or is it suitable as a stable supplement?
> ...



Free range eggs are lower in fat and cholesterol. Research tegu care sheet on this site or Varnyard herps and you will see the recommended staple for black n whites is turkey and liver mixed with cod liver oil.

Most of your answers can be found using the search mode on this site.


...Jefroka


----------



## Herplings (May 28, 2010)

I have never had a problem and I have never known anyone that has ever had a problem feeding eggs. 

I hard boil mine and feed them the whites, with just a touch of the yoke. Probably around 85-90% white 15-10% yoke. I do this once a week sometimes twice. I mix in some fish, some light white fish and some heavier fish like Salmon.

My Tegus and Monitors do love Liver too, but you don't have to do to much reading to find out that liver is one of the worst substances you, or your animals can consume. I will only feed them Liver once a month, if that.

The rest of the time they eat Rats and gound meats like beef, turkey and chicken.


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 28, 2010)

Ahh Okay. I just didn't want to give the Gu high cholesterol or anything


----------



## Jefroka (May 29, 2010)

Straight from Bobby Hill's site: "Raw beef liver contains:
Vitamin A iu (ug * 5) 35346.000 10020.591 39940.98 706.9% 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) mg 0.260 0.07371 0.2938 17.3% 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) mg 2.780 0.78813 3.1414 163.5% 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) mg 12.780 3.62313 14.4414 63.9% 
Vitamin B5 (Pantotheic Acid) mg 7.620 2.16027 8.6106 76.2% 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) mg 0.940 0.26649 1.0622 47% 
Vitamin C mg 22.000 6.237 24.86 36.6% 
Vitamin E mg 0.670 0.189945 0.7571 4.4% 
Water g 68.990 19.558665 77.9587 0 
Zinc mg 3.920 1.11132 4.4296 26.1% ".


...Jefroka


----------



## ThrillHouse (May 29, 2010)

sorry for high-jacking myour thread here, but i have a question:

why is it bad to feed them unboiled eggs?


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 29, 2010)

ThrillHouse said:


> sorry for high-jacking myour thread here, but i have a question:
> 
> why is it bad to feed them unboiled eggs?



I'd personally do it just because its less messy, but there's definitely a more material reason too.


----------



## Jefroka (May 30, 2010)

Here's my take on grocery eggs that are inspected and produced by government facilities. I don't believe they are fit for human consumption. The standards set suck, the chickens are cramped, unhappy and diseased or scraping by because of antibiotics.

Their eggs are bleached after harvest. These are inferior eggs with very thin shells. Taste? What taste? People who eat my eggs say they are ruined from market eggs.

I would never in a million yrs give my tegu one of these raw or cooked, but this is my choice.

My eggs: from my chickens taste a thousand percent better. My chickens are let out every day and free range all day long. They eat bugs and grass and whatever else I give them, like spinach, and left overs, even tegu food.

These eggs are naturally produced by healthy chickens and as for the health benefits, data to back it up, less cholesterol and omega 3 fatty acids which they get from eating grasses, etc...

Be good to yourself and your tegu and get free range eggs, the proof is in the pudding.


...Jefroka


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 30, 2010)

There's going to be an organic food co-op nearby when I move into my apartment in August. I don't know if they have eggs but with what Jefroka wrote in mind they will certainly be worth considering now...


----------



## the enigma (May 30, 2010)

Eggs are good for Tegus I suppose. The eggs we eat are bought from a local organic farm. I feed my Tegu eggs no more then twice a week.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 30, 2010)

You should avoid uncooked eggs for two reasons. (1) The egg cleaning process is poor at best. Salmonella is found in the intestinal tracts of reptiles, birds, animals, insects and humans. It is found on the outside of the egg shell before the egg is washed or it may be found inside the egg if the hen was infected by Salmonella.

It is always best to cook the eggs before feeding them to your animal. Salmonella is best destroyed by heat, so cooking is the best way to insure that there is no Salmonella being past on to your pet.
I hope this better helps you to understand why we cook our eggs prior to feeding.

(2) Raw eggs also contain an enzyme called avidin, this enzyme decreases the absorption of biotin and can lead to skin problems in reptiles. When you cook the eggs you neutralize this enzyme, thus changing the makeup of the egg.


----------



## Jefroka (May 30, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://blog.nutritiondata.com/ndblog/2008/02/organic-free-ra.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://blog.nutritiondata.com/ndblog/20 ... ee-ra.html</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## Toby_H (May 30, 2010)

Blue Crab of PAIN!!! said:


> I know that wild Tegus like to eat eggs (or at least I THINK that...).



The eggs Tegus eat in the wild are fertilized eggs that are in the process of developing...

The eggs we are offering are unfertilized eggs...

This is a critical difference that makes comparing the two worse than comparing apples to oranges... It's more like comparing eating an apple to eating an apple tree...



PS - This is not to suggest feeding fertilized nor unfertilized eggs is good nor bad... it is simply to clarify that each (fertilized or unfertilized) must be considered seperately...


----------



## Herplings (May 30, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> You should avoid uncooked eggs for two reasons. (1) The egg cleaning process is poor at best. Salmonella is found in the intestinal tracts of reptiles, birds, animals, insects and humans. It is found on the outside of the egg shell before the egg is washed or it may be found inside the egg if the hen was infected by Salmonella.
> 
> It is always best to cook the eggs before feeding them to your animal. Salmonella is best destroyed by heat, so cooking is the best way to insure that there is no Salmonella being past on to your pet.
> I hope this better helps you to understand why we cook our eggs prior to feeding.
> ...



Nice points. 

I also like to boil my eggs because I don't use as much yoke as I do whites. So, boiling them makes it easier to take the yokes out.


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (May 30, 2010)

Wow, I didn't even consider that. Thank you!
So try and get organic, free-range eggs when available, be sure to cook them, and don't overfeed with eggs.

Thank you all again.


----------



## ThrillHouse (May 30, 2010)

thanks alot guys, I had no idea.

stuff with food is so tricky, like the stuff about not feeding to much banana and stuff like that. haveing this forum really helps!



as for commercial eggs being bad, i hear ya. but i cant really choose at the moment im afraid. but i always buy my eggs in the local small store in my neighborhood, and the yokes in those eggs are super yellow and firm. so im guesssing they are at least a bit better than the regular ones.


----------



## Herplings (May 30, 2010)

ThrillHouse said:


> thanks alot guys, I had no idea.
> 
> stuff with food is so tricky, like the stuff about not feeding to much banana and stuff like that. haveing this forum really helps!
> 
> ...



Living in Sweden you probably don't have to worry about a lot of the stuff we have to here in the USA. Your foods are probably of higher quality.


----------

